# Digital Gauge Cluster w/ HUD



## GhostDrifter (Jun 3, 2004)

Does anyone know if the digital gauge cluster with the heads up display work with an sr20det.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Its not a straight plugin, but there are a few 89-90 silvias running around with hud and an SR in the front.
I dont see why not.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I wouldnt suggest it though. I've been around here for a while, and the people that have had the digital display here have had problems with them, and ended up swappin them out for analog.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah they are getting old. They have a habit of having solder joints dry out and cracking causing it to not work.
Id invest in a quality electronic (analog) speed gauge like HKS, Defi or Pivot - but if you really want digital you can get a Pivot Speed Meter X or an Apexi RSM which both show speed in a digital readout.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

dont get it it will end up breaking soon or later lol


----------

